# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  المغربيات المتزوجات في مقدمة ضحايا العنف ضد النساء

## امام اباتي

*كشف تقرير "مركز الأمان للدفاع عن حقوق النساء"، التابع لـ"جمعية  الأمان لتنمية المرأة" بمراكش، أن النساء المتزوجات أكثر تعرضا للعنف من غيرهن،  بنسبة 62 في المائة، خلال الفترة من فاتح يناير إلى متم يونيو من السنة  الحالية.

وأشارت جريدة " الصحراء " المغربية إلى أن المركز استقبل، خلال  الفترة المذكورة، 168 حالة، ضمنها نساء مطلقات، بمعدل 15 حالة، وعازبات بمعدل 11  حالة، وأرامل بمعدل 8 حالات.

وأضاف التقرير أن العنف النفسي يحتل الصدارة  بمعدل 76 حالة، أي بنسبة 27.34 في المائة، ويشمل، بالدرجة الأولى، السب والقذف،  والإهانة، والاحتقار، والضغط من أجل التعدد، يليه العنف الجسدي، بنسبة 69.82 في  المائة، ويشمل الضرب والجرح، ومحاولة القتل.

ويأتي العنف القانوني في  المرتبة الثالثة، ويمثل 21.94 في المائة، ويشمل الطرد من بيت الزوجية، وعدم التسجيل  في الحالة المدنية، ثم العنف الاقتصادي، ويمثل 21.23 في المائة، ومن أصنافه عدم  الإنفاق، والاستيلاء على ممتلكات الزوجة. أما العنف الجنسي، فيصنف في المرتبة  الأخيرة بنسبة 4.67 في المائة، ومن أصنافه، الاغتصاب، ومحاولة الاغتصاب، وممارسات  جنسية شاذة.

وأوضح تقرير الجمعية، التي احتفلت باليوم العالمي لمناهضة العنف  ضد النساء، خلال تنظيمها خيمة تحسيسية بالحديقة العمومية لساحة المصلى، بسيدي يوسف  بن علي، تحت شعار "من أجل مجتمع بدون عنف أسري"، أن النساء، في جميع مراحل أعمارهن،  يتعرضن للعنف، وتبقى أكبر نسبة من النساء المعنفات هن اللواتي تتراوح أعمارهن بين  21 و30 سنة، بنسبة 39.29 في المائة، تليها تلك الفئة بين 31 و40 سنة، بنسبة 25.59  في المائة، مبرزا أن عدد المعنفات من النساء المتعلمات، اللواتي استقبلهن المركز،  بلغ 77 حالة، ضمنها 39 حالة تتوفر على المستوى الابتدائي، وحالة واحدة في المستوى  الجامعي.

وأكدت حليمة أولامي رئيسة جمعية الأمان لتنمية المرأة بمراكش، أن  مركز الأمان، التابع للجمعية، أصبح يعرف إشعاعا ملحوظا، انطلاقا من الثقة، التي  اكتسبها في أوساط النساء، اللواتي تشجعن أكثر للتصريح بمعاناتهن، وكذا من خلال  أنشطته التحسيسية الموسعة على صعيد جهة مراكش تانسيفت الحوز.
*

----------

